# Hoeksema's Commentary



## JM (Sep 11, 2006)

on Revelation, does anyone own it, is it worth picking up?

Thanks.


----------



## yeutter (Sep 11, 2006)

Behold He Cometh is the first book I read by Herman Hoeksema. It is excellent.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 22, 2006)

HH is a late dater is he not?


----------



## yeutter (Nov 29, 2006)

yes


----------



## JM (Nov 29, 2006)

No one's perfect.


----------

